# VK - VGOD PRO 200W, Vladdin, Vagon & More



## Gizmo (11/7/18)

New Arrivals:

Sourin Vagon Pod Kit Red
Smok Vape Pen Plus ( Black & Silver )
Vladdin Re Kit
Vladdin Re Placement Pods
Nikola Lapetus Mesh Tank
Nikola Lapetus Coils
HiFlask Coils
VGOD Pro 200W KIT

Restocks:

iJust 3 Silver
Cubis Coils 0.6Ohm
Smok Stick AIO Coil 0.6Ohm

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (11/7/18)

VGOD Pro 200 kit yesssssss.. was waiting in anticipation for these to come in to SA..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

